# Strawberry, peach, pineapple and mango Help



## Sammyk (Mar 13, 2012)

I picked up 2 frozen bags of strawberry, pineapple, peach and mango. A total of 8 pounds. Not cheap at $12.00 a bag so I do not want to mess this up. I have them thawing in a primary pail.

Can someone help with a recipe, please? How many gallons will 12 pounds of fruit make?

What yeast? I have both Lavlin 71B-122 and K1-V116


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 15, 2012)

Bumping this up so it might be seen.


----------



## Arne (Mar 15, 2012)

Sammy, I'm thinkin you will be able to get 2 gal out of it. It mite be a little lacking on flavor at that. If you let it sit and age for quite a while it mite bring out more flavor. Arne.


----------



## Julie (Mar 15, 2012)

Sammy,

Below is the link to the recipe that I called Tropical Breeze.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f2/tropical-breeze-5947/


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you Julie. I actually added another bag for a total of 12 pounds. and 2 gallons of water

I just a few minutes ago pitched K1-1116 yeast

It took 8 pounds of sugar and the SG is 1.090

I "think" there is a way to calculate the gallons because I used a 5 gallon pail. I think it might be more then 2 gallons of water in there now. The 12 pounds of fruit took up so much room, I can't figure how many gallons of water. Does any one know?

I do have another bag of frozen 4 pound bag in the freezer and can add it if need be.


----------



## Julie (Mar 15, 2012)

Sammyk said:


> Thank you Julie. I actually added another bag for a total of 12 pounds. and 2 gallons of water
> 
> I just a few minutes ago pitched K1-1116 yeast
> 
> ...



This sounds pretty good, did you put the fruit into a bag? Squeeze it everyday. When I add water I normally use a gallon jug and fill what I need. This way I know who much water I have added.


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 15, 2012)

Sammy! I just made some of this same wine. I'm sorry I was slow on the recipe...out of town on vacation. I used four bags of the frozen tropical fruit placed into two fine mesh bags. Like Julie suggested, I squeezed the bags really good once a day in the primary. I ended up with five gallons now clearing in a carboy. I'll post a pic tomorrow (I'm at work today), and a copy of the recipe I used, for comparison.

As a side note: I keep natural fruit extracts on hand (peach, mango, strawberry, etc) so that if my wine comes out a little thin, I can bump up the flavor a bit.


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 15, 2012)

I normally keep track but once I started I had numerous business calls ( I work from home) and lost track by the time I got back to adding the water. 

I was thinking I can thaw the 4th bag treat it with some pectic enzyme and add it in another bag later today.

Or I could just save it, buy another one or two bags and make an f-pack when it is done.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Julie (Mar 15, 2012)

Sammyk said:


> I normally keep track but once I started I had numerous business calls ( I work from home) and lost track by the time I got back to adding the water.
> 
> I was thinking I can thaw the 4th bag treat it with some pectic enzyme and add it in another bag later today.
> 
> ...



I would say use it for an fpack


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 15, 2012)

Will do, and thank you again for the help. It is much appreciated,


----------

